# Miss my trusted Norwegian Elkhound



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

The beginning weekend of deer hunting(saturday) someone performed a drive-by shooting of our beloved family dog. She was 100yards from my house, 100 feet from a posted no hunting sign, 50 feet from the road and was wearing a collar. Never roamed far from our yard unless she was with one of my family.

I've been blessed to have some good dogs in my short life on this planet, but she was perfect in everyway. She didn't roam, her yard was her territory. She was kind to strangers, never bit or nipped. Man she was a hunter. She would corner game and would not let them go until either you told her to release or dispatched them with a firearm. A moose wandered into our yard once and she actually corner it and wore a circle into the ground until my wife called me and I came home and told her to release it.

My wife and I go for walks and she was always a constant companion. She seemed to know when you had a firearm with, and one time I didn't have my trusted ruger redhawk 44 magnum. We encountered a raccoon that came up onto the gravel road and started running straight for us. She had a range of different barks for different situations. This was the first time I heard the shreiking bark followed by deep growl. She stayed by our side until the **** got about 10 feet from us, then released and tore the **** to shreds. I knew then she would protect us with her life.

Guys and gals this has rocked me to the core. I can't seem to shake her death and how someone could do this. I was diagnosed with colon cancer at 42 years young exactly one year ago. Went through colon resection surgery and twelve chemotherapy treatments and now everything looks good. It may sound strange, but our dog was sick and lethargic while I was taking my treatments and started feeling better about the same time I did. Took her to the vet and they couldn't find anything wrong. Is it possible she was sympathetic to my plight?

Would like to hear some stories about your pets and how much they meant to you, maybe it will help ease the pain in some small way.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

North, deepest sympathy to your family. Dogs are a part of families just like human members. I am sure they feel empathy for what we go through and reflect that in themselves.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

sorry for your loss. I suppose some caveman drove by and thought she was a yote or something. I would also be disturbed if this happened to me. Elkhounds are neat dogs..I don't have much experience with them but my uncle had one when I was a kid and heard lots of neat stories. His name was Eric and, if I remember the story right basically fought to the death with the neighbors giant german shepard. Eric was protecting his girlfriend ( a female lab that was in heat i think-my uncles hunting dog). He didn't want that dog around his yard. I believe he tore that dogs tail off and it died of infection and he got part of his hide ripped off and also died of infection later. He as very old and the shepard was a young buck so it must have been a tough one.
And yes...I firmly believe dogs read and sense our emotions-no question in my mind. Just the other day I came home from bow hunting a little depressed and confused about and incident with the landowner. (short of it - he chewed my butt then realized it was me and apologized etc, but still had me unsettled) My big choc. male lab wouldn't leave me alone when I got home. I sat in the yard with the dogs and he just kept nipping at me and leaning on me like he knew I was kind of hurt and confused.
hope things get better.
regards


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

My condolences to you and your family.

What a dispicable thing for someone to do! I can't imagine how upset you must be right now!

My current dog is the best I've ever had. I adopted him from the human society about 2 1/2 years ago. He sleeps on the couch or on my bed all day while I'm at work. He's never made a mess in the house, never gets into anything he's not supposed to, and hardly ever barks. He's become a really good duck retriever, and good enough for me on pheasants and upland too. I couldn't ask for a better companion or hunting buddy! The only quirk he has is I can't get him into a kennel. Don't know if he was caught in a trap or what, but he is deathly afraid of kennels or a pet porter. Which aint a big deal as he likes to ride shotgun! Only thing is I have to take a towel along to dry him off!


----------

